# Temptation to turn it back on



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Have you stopped driving because of COVID? Me too. It's funny how many of us (including myself) complain about the miserable pay and rotten treatment we receive from U/L and sometimes from pax, yet it takes a pandemic to get us to finally stop driving.
> 
> View attachment 459420
> 
> ...


BEEN DOING PIZZA 3 YEARS NOW

WAS PLANNING ON DOING UBER " PART TIME" RIGHT BEFORE COVID.

I DID UBER FULL TIME 3 YEARS . LAST YEAR OVERLAPPED PIZZA .

UNTIL MY PROFIT MARGIN WAS SO MUCH GREATER DOING PIZZA, I JUST CUT OUT UBER.

MORE EFFICIENT USE OF MY CAR FOR PIZZA.
1/2 THE MILES.

ONE DAY I SHALL RETURN . . .
FOR THE TAX WRITEOFF IF NOTHING ELSE.

I get 37 cents a mile.
Going & coming back.

With Uber
I get " NO NEED TO TIP"!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I resisted temptation


when SAH order(s) are gone and Fed extra cheese ends I'll go back online. I would say also when there is a vaccine, but that might be for 18 months or more. I'll go mad if I waited that long. Staying at home does suck, but at least it is more or less safe. Wife works front lines, so I'm never wo risk..... I hope making he change in the garage helps. :coolio:


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I miss making $3500/wk on Uber. Don't miss many of the pax, but the money made it worthwhile.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Have you stopped driving because of COVID? Me too. It's funny how many of us (including myself) complain about the miserable pay and rotten treatment we receive from U/L and sometimes from pax, yet it takes a pandemic to get us to finally stop driving.
> 
> View attachment 459420
> 
> ...


We Are There.
Stay out of Memory Hole, T.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I've turned on the APP a couple times just to see what the demand is in my neighborhood on both platforms. There is a small amount of pings to be had. But I cannot take the risk (however small) for the pennies that everyone is paying at the moment. If I lived by myself without family, I would, but as it were, I'd hate to bring anything home that compromised anyone in my household.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> I miss making $3500/wk on Uber. Don't miss many of the pax, but the money made it worthwhile.


Now the " Pay" is " Shrimpy" !


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What's truly sad about this situation is that we've finally learned that uber and Lyft hold all the power, ants will still drive in an effing pandemic for base pay, risking their lives for as little as 60 cents a mile. I miss driving but there's no way I'll go back till it's safe and surging.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

More of a story than an article, but happy to play along. To answer your question, yes, I am tempted. I gave into that temptation, once, and will not do so again. Why?

1) The most obvious is that I am making more not working than working. In fact I have a question for you; Why are _you_ not kicking it on the couch with the rest of us? I like the idea that you have freed yourself from the yoke of the U/L mafioso by running with the pizza gangs, but if you have the choice to glide for a while, why not? Inquiring minds.

But anyway, ridesharing was an experiment to see if I could make my car expenses. I actually "modeled" the business in a spreadsheet before determining that I could lease an electric car, put double the allotted mileage on it, and still break even at a minimum. In other words, I went into the endeavor with a degree of certainty. The plan worked. And then some. With the model now broken into smithereens the most certain Plan B at present is to collect PUA + a smidge of core unemployment insurance. That continues to pay for the car. And then some.

2) I'm _still_ tempted to go online however when in town (I live 1.5 hours from a metro area). My mind is always in _optimize_ mode, and very much wants to take on a fare to squeeze the most out of a town trip. Even if the fare just pays for that tempting trip to In-N-Out. HOWEVER, it is not clear yet what amount of Ubering will put the kybosh on the UI income so temptation is being resisted. Until that is understood, no Uber for me.

3) Even at _that_ I did in fact take two pings 2 weeks ago. And you know what? They were crap rides. The tourists and work-bound locals are long gone. One ride was a fixed trip on Lyft, thus no tip, and the other was a long pickup to take a first generation Filipino housekeeper home from her job. She had put in the wrong address, was a rude insensitive person, talked on the phone the whole time, and could not even say thank you for the spritz of hand sanitizer spray I graciously offered her. And certainly no tip. (I LOVE the Filipino people so I don't want to hear even a murmur of racist BS).

So those couple of rides kinda took the "T" out of temptation (pun not intended).

4) There is no 4, meaning I am not worried about getting C19. I am high risk so that may be foolish. It's just that I'm taking piles of precautions.

PS - Too old to deliver much of anything anyway. Knees are going out. Perhaps one too many slow twisting falls from the skiing years. Or who knows.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Have you stopped driving because of COVID? Me too. It's funny how many of us (including myself) complain about the miserable pay and rotten treatment we receive from U/L and sometimes from pax, yet it takes a pandemic to get us to finally stop driving.
> 
> View attachment 459420
> 
> ...


I'd have just chosen to take the $600/week unemployment staycation.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> for as little as 60 cents a mile.


Correction: 33 cents per mile


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

correction Uber IPO....

Don't do it.....


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Re Pizza delivery.. min wage plus mileage,, How many hours can you get in a week?

as far as the temptation to start driving again...yes, im tempted. My wife and I are driving each other nuts at home every day all day, But Im 73, she is 71 and we have a 73 yo house guest that had a heart attack 6 months ago. So Yes Id like to be out again, but the risk is just too great


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Inquiring minds.


A fair question with a 2 part answer.

1. Wife and will drive each other nuts if I stay home all the time.

2. I am skeptical of how long it will take, if ever, of the UI money. I can't just sit around for a month while the local Unemployment office says "we will get it fixed soon, try again next week". I like having cash in my pocket.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> What's truly sad about this situation is that we've finally learned that uber and Lyft hold all the power, ants will still drive in an effing pandemic for base pay, risking their lives for as little as 60 cents a mile. I miss driving but there's no way I'll go back till it's safe and surging.


they designed the system in a way to make base pay look attractive


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

There will not be surge employees...


----------



## rockpuck (May 11, 2020)

Well, I know that you are also a driver in Portland and I'm currently driving part time, after taking 5 weeks off starting the weekend before st. paddys day, so let me give you some insight into the scene here:

I'm actually making more now than I was before the virus, per hour, BUT, it's changed quite a bit. Right now I'm mainly driving the early morning till about 10am or so. I try to ONLY drive for Uber right now .. because Lyft just doesn't pay enough. Uber (In Portland anyways) pays a long-distance pickup fee. Nearly all of the rides are 10+ minutes away, on Lyft the average request I get is 13-16minutes away. I only accept Lyft rides within 5 minutes of me, because I'm not driving for free for that scumbag company (I despise Lyft with a passion...) So for Uber after 10 minutes of driving the "clock starts" and you start getting paid.. so if I drive 15 minutes to a ride thats 25 minutes across town with no traffic, and I get rides like that consistantly, it actually averages out to fairly decent pay. The other benefit to that is if I drive 15 minutes to pick someone up, and they never show up, Uber charges them as if that was an actual fare, so it's like I just drove a pax 15 minutes + wait time. Lyft would just be like oh, here's your $5 and your next pax is 22 minutes away. I ****hate Lyft. 

The rideshare scene right now is extremely sensitive to the number of drivers on the road. If the money I'm making is dependent on Uber rides from across town, it's because there are not many drivers. Throw in more drivers, and there's a lot of waiting around. It's very rare that a ride pops up right next to me. Lyft is a perfect example here, because in Portland Lyft is more popular than Uber, and there's many more Lyft drivers than Uber drivers. We can thank a combined misplaced belief by progressives here that Lyft is a "socially conscious company" and that Lyft really pushes for Express and Flex drivers. At first Lyft pings back to back, they're just very rarely ever within 5 minutes of me. As the morning goes on Lyft requests stop completely because too many drivers are out. When Uber gets slow you can turn on Eats. 

Would it be worth it for you to go back to driving? Probably not in the long run.. the number of drivers out each day is increasing since I started driving again a few week ago. The streets used to be dead, but people are sick of staying home. More riders, yes, but more drivers.. it's making earnings more and more volatile. Whenever my UIB starts coming in, I will stop driving. It's not worth it to me, to drive these people around. Honestly, the thing that makes me hate driving the most right now is that no one tips. I've long since learned that the more someone rides, the less often they tip. The bar and date night crowd tip the most not because they were drinking, but because they rarely use the service. The type of riders riding right now are the ones who use the service regularly, it's like a bus to them, and they don't tip.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Have you stopped driving because of COVID? Me too. It's funny how many of us (including myself) complain about the miserable pay and rotten treatment we receive from U/L and sometimes from pax, yet it takes a pandemic to get us to finally stop driving.
> 
> View attachment 459420
> 
> ...


Do whatever YOU need to to. You are smart enough to know. Personally I have not been driving. Will resume when it's safe. Also I can stay home.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

If you ask me, don’t miss it. I’m dreading going back. If both u/L don’t increase prices there’s no point in driving. You can make more in PUA payments for the remainder of this pandemic. Don’t let anyone tell you you’re not entitled to benefits. State taxes and UI money go down the same black hole, if you pay state taxes then you contributed enough not to risk your life over nickels and dimes.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

so when they reopen restaurants the delivery work should slow down. Do whatever you want but driving pax is perfectly safe if you clean your car, and dont kiss the customers.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

foreverct said:


> driving pax is perfectly safe if you clean your car, and dont kiss the customers.


Then what's the point?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

To paraphrase that line in Swingers, you only miss it because you lived with it for so long. Driving in a tourist market was fun because the pax were always different and most were actually pretty chill despite the paxholes we all get. I also really enjoyed the app taking me literally all over the surrounding areas and towns into neighborhoods and interesting spots I otherwise would not have gone.

That said, there has been _zero_ incentive or itch to turn the app on. Obviously, with no tourists there is zero reason to do so, but also, the pay is not nearly worth the risk (was it really ever before?). I'm enjoying watching Uber take a pummeling in the media for gouging restaurants in fees and firing actual employees over a quick zoom call. " We knew they treated drivers like that but not us!!!". LOL!


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

At first, I didn't really like the idea of having to do delivery work, even if it were to pay the same. hell, even if it paid 10% more, I probably still would not have liked the idea of having to stop, get out of my car, check on stuff, wait, and reverse the process more or less for the drop-off.

Now that I've gotten used to it, I actually enjoy it more than doing passenger rides, and I'm sure it's better for my health as well to not sit still in a car seat almost 100% of my work day (even though it is still a large majority how's my work day sitting still).

If given the choice of doing passenger rides or food deliveries for the same amount of net earnings weekly, I would choose food deliveries.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I miss driving I really do but until a vaccine arrives I'm staying on the sidelines. I do not mind the government checks they are quite generous for now.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> BEEN DOING PIZZA 3 YEARS NOW
> 
> WAS PLANNING ON DOING UBER " PART TIME" RIGHT BEFORE COVID.
> 
> ...


Whad'ya mean no tip ? They always tell me " I'll tip you on the app " . Heard it a hundred times . 99 times you get no tip, no nothing .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Covid-19 would not go away and it will remain like seasonal Flu. We need to wait for vaccine to do rideshare safely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Covid-19 would not go away and it will remain like seasonal Flu. We need to wait for vaccine to do rideshare safely.


How will a Vaccine HELP !?!?

People who Already Caught COVID-19

ARE CATCHING IT AGAIN !

WE NEED TO QUARRANTINE COMMUNIST CHINA !

Future Life Expectancy of Americans

55 years.

Future Retirement Age- 75 years old.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> How will a Vaccine HELP !?!?
> 
> People who Already Caught COVID-19
> 
> ...


Vaccine will help people immune to this virus. People who already caught Covid-19 likely to catch it again because they are not immune to it yet. This virus is tricky and very smart and can hide in human undetected.
I wish all countries around the world could ban Chinese travelers traveling into their countries until Chinese government had banned her citizens eating wild strange animals and insects. This will help earth people will not see any new viruses again. Covid-19, Swine Flu, SARS, Bird flu, H1N1 they are all made in China.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Have you stopped driving because of COVID? Me too. It's funny how many of us (including myself) complain about the miserable pay and rotten treatment we receive from U/L and sometimes from pax, yet it takes a pandemic to get us to finally stop driving.
> 
> How about you; anyone out there that has said "No driving until COVID goes away!" been tempted? What did you do?


I never complained about the pay because the pay is totally in my control. The rotten treatment by Uber, OTOH...LOL. But it wasn't the virus that stopped me. This thing hit the USA almost as soon as it hit China, we just didn't want to admit it. So, we had been driving under Covid-19 for months prior to the shutdown. What stopped me was the order to shelter in place AND the promise of unemployment benefits. Would I have continued to drive if they hadn't made a provision for unemployment benefits? Probably.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I was tempted to turn on the app just to do 1-2 trips every 30 days to keep my account active. But, apparently Uber has removed that restriction from their TOS, and many drivers here have said it doesn't matter either, based on their own personal experience of having been off for 6+ months or more at a time, so I am not worrying about it.

I do miss driving though.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Those doing Uber EATS are making a killing. People making $1k/week for 35/hrs work in Cincinnati... that is 2.5x the usual rate.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tcaud said:


> Those doing Uber EATS are making a killing. People making $1k/week for 35/hrs work in Cincinnati... that is 2.5x the usual rate.


I'm making $1,050 a week staying home and getting unemployment and not buying gas lol.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Prawn Connery said:


> I miss making $3500/wk on Uber. Don't miss many of the pax, but the money made it worthwhile.


 OK GR8 YOU WERE MAKING 3,500.00 A WEEK, CONGRATS TO YOU!! WHAT DO YOU DRIVE?? 
I DROVE CAB FOR 12 YEARS, IRONICALLY CABBIES USED TO AND STILL MAKE MORE $ THAN UBER AND LYFT DRIVERS.
BEFORE THE PANDEMIC WE ALL USED TO MAKE $$. LYFT IS PAYING 30 CENTS A MILE AND UBER PAYING 54 CENTS A MILE. 
EMAILED UBER, FOR US STUPID DRIVERS STILL OUT THERE, SHOULD GET A HIGHER INCENTIVE OR HAZARD PAY, WELL GUESS THEY THOUGHT THAT WAS A JOKE!! 
MY TRIPS WERE MAINLY 20 MINUTE P/U FOR A 4 MINUTE TRIP. UBER KEPT TRYING TO FEED THEM TO ME, KEPT REJECTING THEM. UBER WAS MAKING MORE THAN I WAS :frown:.
THE TRIPS WERE BASICALLY JUST AROUND THE CORNER TO THE LOCAL CIRCLE K TO BUY BEER AND BACK HOME, WHOOPEE 2.37 WITH NO TIP. WHAT PART OF ESSENTIAL IS THAT??
PAX ARE ABUSING UBER FOR THEIR OWN BENEFIT. ONE TRIP WAS TO A POT STORE TO GET THEIR MEDICAL POT!! ACTUALLY WITHIN WALKING DISTANCE.
TAKING TIME OFF FROM DRIVING FOR UBER, WE ARE THE ONES MAKING THEM RICH. COLLECTING PUA FOR NOW, WHEN IT RUNS OUT, I FIGURE OUT SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Stop yelling at me, I don't like it when people yell at me. :i'm mad:

FTR I drove XL/Comfort in the SF Bay area and did both Uber and Lyft. The new Pool pay structure also helped a bunch but that's a CA thing. Along with low service fee quests with a good strategy I was able to do $3.2k on weeks where most people in the same market cried the blues about it being slow. Did as high as $3.7k during that time period (Feb/Mar 2020)


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

By the way, if you don't like it and feel that there's better opportunities out there for you, I suggest you take those better opportunities rather than waste your breath complaining.

If you want better pay and better conditions, but don't want to train and earn that position, I'm not sure anyone can help you.

The barrier to entry is next to nil, the pay and freedom is above average in my experience for the skill required. What are you complaining about?


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> By the way, if you don't like it and feel that there's better opportunities out there for you, I suggest you take those better opportunities rather than waste your breath complaining.
> 
> If you want better pay and better conditions, but don't want to train and earn that position, I'm not sure anyone can help you.
> 
> The barrier to entry is next to nil, the pay and freedom is above average in my experience for the skill required. What are you complaining about?


Everything you said is bogus.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I do miss driving the people were 99.5% nice Uber really never gave me any problems and customer service always fixed my issues. True story. Currently I am not driving and will not drive until this whole mess is over. The government so far is being very very generous 
and I'm banking the money for future disasters. Like that comet headed our way.


----------



## Old_Time_Driver (Aug 13, 2016)

I sat out two weeks in the Dayton region when the lockdown orders were posted in Ohio, then hit the road with a strict guideline of my own -- no more than five hours/day, no punky two-minute drives. I was surprised as hell to receive back-to-back pings during my entire shift. I had to go offline a couple of times, once to take a BR break, once to pick up a soft drink; it's still like that. I averaged more than $20/hr. (chump change I expect for many drivers )and would had more after drives into the Cincinnati region, where I am barred from driving by some cockamamie rule Uber allowed Cincy drivers to enact, so a a 20 to 30 minute drive north. I'm actually astounded that nearly every ping yielded a long-pickup fee! I expect it won't last, but maybe the Covid-19 scare has driven the marginal drivers off the road. Good for me, but also not so good as I had a Covid scare of my own (ultimately negative) and sat out a week for that one.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Have you stopped driving because of COVID? Me too. It's funny how many of us (including myself) complain about the miserable pay and rotten treatment we receive from U/L and sometimes from pax, yet it takes a pandemic to get us to finally stop driving.
> 
> View attachment 459420
> 
> ...


What is with this?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

foreverct said:


> so when they reopen restaurants the delivery work should slow down. Do whatever you want but driving pax is perfectly safe if you clean your car, and dont kiss the customers.


But, that's a major perk. I'm not driving until I can safely kiss the customers.


----------



## POKERLV (Jun 7, 2017)

Forget U/L , it’s the perfect time to move on and use ride share for a few extra bucks if that.There is big money in pizza delivery especially if it’s a busy one. I rather drive in a limited area and collect those tips and never have a pax in your car again. What a great feeling that would be. Ride share motto ,LIE CHEAT STEAL . Dump U/L


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

POKERLV said:


> Forget U/L , it's the perfect time to move on and use ride share for a few extra bucks if that.There is big money in pizza delivery especially if it's a busy one. I rather drive in a limited area and collect those tips and never have a pax in your car again. What a great feeling that would be. Ride share motto ,LIE CHEAT STEAL . Dump U/L


Lmao at there's big money in pizza , there's also a schedule you must adhere to , nah I'll pass on your big money idea . Now if you get a profession there can be good money , but if you've never had a career I guess delivering pizza is big money to ya ! Lmao big money in pizza


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mista T said:


> But as I continue delivering pizza, it seems less and less likely that I will fall back to the U/L world. I think that I may be done driving for good, unless the money part improves substantially. Delivering pizza has paid me roughly $19-26/hour gross consistently, while putting 1/3 fewer miles on my vehicle during the same time frames. Yes, I am on a (constantly changing) work schedule, but typically I know my schedule 1-2 weeks in advance, so it's not that big of a deal.


With COVID and switching to only Eats/DD, I might return to Domino's. Delivered for them part time for 16 years. DD is still a bit busy here, but I do feel it's slowing down. Dog Days of Summer are here. Things re-opening. Restaurants seating now (about 30-40% I estimate) Stopped delivering for Domino's when moved to Utah 3 years ago. But, there are advantages:

1) You will make at least min wage ..... if it's busy or not .... hell $7.50 standing around the store, no gas used, no miles on the car (I don't think I ever made less than $12/hr on very slow nights).
2) WAY less miles driven
3) No long deadhead home after shift..... in VA I was less like a 1/4 mile from my house. Utah it's maybe 3 miles to Main Street where the Domino's is
4) Depending on your delivery area, longest delivery is probably no more than 5 miles. In VA the farthest delivery was 4 miles. Avg was 1-3 miles.
5) Just show up when scheduled ...... if you do that one simple thing, your manager will love you. I could also do everything in the store and stayed busy (it passes the time faster!).

I will probably still do peak driving events. Like Sundance Film Festival. Money is to good. And there are other events, like when I go to a Utah Jazz game. Drive to and after, make a quick $50-100.

Nice write up.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Good article, Mista T. Like Dorothy, you received the belated annunciation of the power to click your heals and return to sanity at any point during your dystopian journey working for Uber. Pizza was your Glenda.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> I miss making $3500/wk on Uber. Don't miss many of the pax, but the money made it worthwhile.


@UberBastid I found where they stuck the baloney sausage...


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> We Are There.
> Stay out of Memory Hole, T.
> View attachment 459459
> 
> View attachment 459460


You know what's funny? Every since I stopped driving, I'm ending up with $300-$400 left in my checking account at the end of the month because I'm not out driving, eating at restaurants, and filling up with gas.

I've bought gas twice since February 15th. Next month I get a 25% refund on my car insurance 1/15 through 6/1. And I don't think I'll ever do my own grocery shopping again. Park and Pick is just too convenient.

And I'm not going to ever drive again. Over the last year, I've realized how morally repugnant the whole business model is..
To make matters worse, by accepting crappy money and zero benefits, we've made it easier for every other CEO to pull the same crap on their workforce. They're turning us into serfs, begging for scraps outside the castle.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

I am not driving because at age 72, it’s too dangerous for me to get COVID19. I am disappointed that nether U/L give a COVID19 bonus for each trip just like other delivery companies did when fuel costs were very high. Our lives matter too!


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> I miss making $3500/wk on Uber. Don't miss many of the pax, but the money made it worthwhile.


That's a Lie!



The queen &#128120; said:


> Do whatever YOU need to to. You are smart enough to know. Personally I have not been driving. Will resume when it's safe. Also I can stay home.


To all the stay home idiots. Get paid for not working?? Are you shitting me. This country was not made with weenes like you. Stay home and let the real men eat your lunch.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheSuperUber said:


> Stay home and let the real men eat your lunch.


so, you will be staying home, then? Take care of your grandkids and not risk their health. Or sod off. Your decisions.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

The Covid-19 virus has given me many more rides since most and/or many drivers are staying home. My income has not changed due to the C-19. My rides, in many cases are 18-24 minutes out. This means there are no drivers between the request rider and me. Today, as usual I have a ride in the car and I get another behind the current ride. In many cases, when I finish a ride, another ride appears on my app . . .and I have not even accepted the ride. I average 18-22 rides a day.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Have you stopped driving because of COVID? Me too. It's funny how many of us (including myself) complain about the miserable pay and rotten treatment we receive from U/L and sometimes from pax, yet it takes a pandemic to get us to finally stop driving.
> 
> View attachment 459420
> 
> ...


No! Wait! Nooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

SHalester...that is not what I am saying. No, I am not staying.home..I am driving 250 to 275 miles a day. My health is not at risk...with 150 passengers a week I am sure I received the Virus and my body shook it off. Hiding at home from the Virus, unless your body system has medical faults, is ridiculous


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If u tried to tag me, it was a miss. Anyway: u do u. The rest of us will stay home to protect our families. UI doesn’t hurt either.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> BEEN DOING PIZZA 3 YEARS NOW
> 
> WAS PLANNING ON DOING UBER " PART TIME" RIGHT BEFORE COVID.
> 
> ...


Can you deliver me a pizza?

Pizza places around here make it too damn hard.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> and the other was a long pickup to take a first generation Filipino housekeeper home from her job. She had put in the wrong address, was a rude insensitive person, talked on the phone the whole time, and could not even say thank you for the spritz of hand sanitizer spray I graciously offered her. And certainly no tip. (I LOVE the Filipino people so I don't want to hear even a murmur of racist BS).


This absolutely STINKS of 100% racism. You love "the filipino people" huh? &#129315; If her race had nothing to do with your perception of her THEN WHY BOTHER MENTIONING HER RACE TO BEGIN WITH?? Classic race baiting then denial of obvious racism and playing the victim card. Learn how to talk about race and when it's appropriate if you don't want to come off as a racist and instead of calling it "BS".

And i love "the white people" &#129315;


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

We are both at risk so I have no interest in riders for the foreseeable future. I found Eats and Grub Hub is actually working out. Not all are drive thru pick ups and it's easy to decline those But occasionally I'll do one as they are easy (don't have to get out of the car) and I can grab a bite for myself too. I would never want to deliver pizzas where you have a schedule. I still enjoy the ability to work or quit at the touch of an app, the freedom is the best part of this job.


----------

